# cymbidum sinense jin niao



## Dido (Mar 24, 2011)

This is the first bloom for me. 

Love the unusual flowers on this kind








closer look on the flower





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shiva (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think they're open yet, or else they have been distorted by thrips.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope they are not open yet!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice!!! What are you growing it in and what conditions do you give it?? TY


----------



## hchan (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I don't think the flowers ought to look like that. Do they smell nice though?


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2011)

A little smell, 
but they are open this kind is like that they will get more deformed in age, the plant is young. 

Grow all my plants in vulcanic stones, perlite, seramis and a part very fine pine bark. On top I use some seramis for the nicer color. 

Dont grow this one for a long time. Its a young clone, and it have now 3 shots. Hope to get a better picture one day from the flower, but my camera and I have problem on them to focus, because there is no reall point which is not curved and crumbelt. 
It should be more open when older I get told, so we will see in future.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 25, 2011)

This cultivar name means "golden bird", which means the flowers are golden yellow. There is slight deformation on each of the petals (not lip) and they should look sort of pinched with blush of red and each petal looks like a a bird's beak. 

Unfortuately I have to agree with the others, the flowers should not be deformed like that. The ones I have seen, and the one I have, are not like that. Have you checked the humidity of your display area? or you moved this plant from a cool place to a warm display area?


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for the info Dido


----------



## Dido (Mar 26, 2011)

Jorch said:


> This cultivar name means "golden bird", which means the flowers are golden yellow. There is slight deformation on each of the petals (not lip) and they should look sort of pinched with blush of red and each petal looks like a a bird's beak.
> 
> Unfortuately I have to agree with the others, the flowers should not be deformed like that. The ones I have seen, and the one I have, are not like that. Have you checked the humidity of your display area? or you moved this plant from a cool place to a warm display area?



I moved it from cold to warm, yes. As I do it all the times. 
So I have the chance on a normal bloom. 
Get told by my friend that this is normal, as he get told from the seller 
he baught the original plant. His clone have not bloomed till now, 
so we will see when it is in bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2011)

I read the following in the Peoria OS newsletter, and thought of your plant, Dido. I wonder if this could be the problem:

"Orchid Blossom Midges: The orchid blossom midge is a member of the gall midge family (Cecidomyidae), so named for the galls that form in plants attacked by some species during their larval stage. The orchid blossom midge is polyphagous (feeds on many types of plants) and will attack orchid buds and flowers. This can cause bud blast, as well as damage and deformity to the developing floral tissues. Because the midge larvae flourish in conditions with high humidity and require a damp medium in which to pupate, they thrive under conditions ideal for growing orchids.

Life Cycle: The small, flying adult midges lay large quantities of eggs in lower buds. The eggs and developing larvae are virtually undetectable inside the closed bud, until the damage from the feeding larvae becomes evident. Midge larvae are small (approximately 7/64–1/8 inch [2.5–3 mm] in length), white, and resemble fungus-gnat larvae in appearance. When present, as many as 30 insects have been found in a single flower bud. This is their most visible stage. At maturity, larvae jump from the plant to the surface of the potting medium by curling and uncurling their bodies in a springlike fashion for propulsion. They then burrow into the top layer of the medium to pupate. The tiny adult flies emerge about three weeks later.

Symptoms: The midges have been found primarily on Dendrobium and Vanda, with recent reports on Cattleya, Cymbidium and Phalaenopsis, and may affect other orchids as well.

Controls: While methods for controlling the midge have not been fully determined, effective sanitation is important. Remove all damaged, molding or dropped buds. Eradicate weeds in the growing area, as well as in and around plants. Applications of pesticide may be useful, such as Diazinon granules to the medium to eradicate burrowing larvae and Orthene (used with a penetrant such as LI 700) to foliage and buds to control egg-laying adults and larvae. Repeat the spraying of foliage and buds weekly for three to four weeks to eliminate the pest at each stage of its development. While the above pesticides may prove effective, results have not yet proven conclusive."


----------



## Dido (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks SlipperFan, will check for this things. 

This is really interesting. Have to look about this, and 
know that a kind like that is a problems in potatos here 
in some region, maybe they are like this kind


----------

